# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни в исполнении Паучары

## Паучара

Хочу обратить внимание правообладателей.
У меня есть договоренность со всеми авторами, на исполнение и публичное воспроизведение их песен.
И я, разрешаю всем слушать эти песни - ВЕЗДЕ и при ЛЮБОМ количестве людей.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Марат Тимохин - "Старик" (сл. и муз. В.Вазян)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Марат Тимохин - "Чертовка" (сл. и муз. В.Вазян)

----------


## Лев

*Паучара*,
 Терпения и мочи нет -
 С ресурса медленно идёт в инет...:frown:
 Давай-ка, друже, на  dump.ru, 
 А то от нетерпения помру:biggrin:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Паучара*,
 Не хочет страница грузиться :Tu: 



> И я, разрешаю всем слушать эти песни - ВЕЗДЕ


Ну дай ещё ссылку нормальную.:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

Не грузится!!!!

----------


## мусяня

*Паучара*,
 Маратик,проверь еще раз всё :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Маратик,проверь еще раз всё


Тогда мы послушаем и выскажем тебе всё, что думаем... :Ha: ...:biggrin:




> Хочу обратить внимание правообладателей.
> У меня есть договоренность со всеми авторами, на исполнение и публичное воспроизведение их песен.


... :Ok: ...:biggrin:... :br:

----------


## Паучара

Дубль два

Марат Тимохин - "Старик" (сл. и муз. В.Вазян)

Марат Тимохин - "Чертовка" (сл. и муз. В.Вазян)

----------


## Лев

*Паучара*,
 Классный аранж :Ok:  и пение :Pivo:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Паучара*,
 Не ожидал! Приятный шансон довольно!  :Ok: 
По сообщению понятно, что в критике не очень нуждаетесь, я минусами не поделитесь??? Хотя бы..."Старик"??? :Pivo:

----------


## Паучара

*Kot-dobryi*,
От критики никогда не отмахивался, если есть замечания - прошу высказать :Ha: 

 С минусами разберемся

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> От критики никогда не отмахивался, если есть замечания - прошу высказать
> 
> С минусами разберемся


Да не...всё достойно! Просто до фирмы немного чистоты, прозрачности звучания не хватает. Ну и вокал...тоже не пойму, не скажешь что по студийному да в дорогой мик:biggrin:

(Старика хочу) :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Паучара

> Старика хочу


:biggrin:

Будет старик...

----------


## Ledisoul

> Старика хочу...


Котьк, а производишь впечатление  правильного  кота!!! шалун!!!:biggrin:

*Паучара*, вокал очень  понравился...люблю  такие голоса.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## SHAIKER

*Паучара*, :Ok:

----------


## Papa

> *Паучара*,


+1!  :Ok:

----------


## Паучара

*SHAIKER*,
*Papa*,
Паразиты))))))) Салам!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Паучара*,
 Всё минус же жду :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Древнейший

*Паучара*,
 Марат Могёшь!! :wink:
 :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дубль два
> 
> Марат Тимохин - "Старик" (сл. и муз. В.Вазян)
> 
> Марат Тимохин - "Чертовка" (сл. и муз. В.Вазян)


Ох, Маратик, класссс...!!!
Здорово! Теперь у меня снова будет пополняться папка "Поющий форум МСК", сделанная в 2006-ом году))))))....... Супер!!!!!!! 
Спето 1А, как у нас говорят)), ну, или как Папа сказал +1 ))))))

----------


## CTARый

Ай,хорошо!!!
 :Ok:

----------


## Паучара

Извините за редкость появления.
В инете вроде всегда, а вот тут набегами.

Обещал минус "Старика" и до сих пор не выложил.
Исправляюсь))

Скачать файл Marat Timohin (Vahram Vazyan) Starik_minus.mp3


*Papa*
Если не испугаешься, я еще выложу))))

----------


## Паучара

Марат Тимохин - В ресторане "Три желания"


По голове не бить - спел случайно. В первый раз.))))

----------


## Паучара

Ну попробуем))))

Скачать файл Marat Timohin - Starik (V.Vazyan).mp3

Скачать файл Marat Timohin - Zagulyaem do utra (S.Bekker).mp3

Скачать файл Marat Timohin - Selezen' (M.Tanich).mp3

----------


## Паучара

Вот я и в архиве)))

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Вот я и в архиве)))


Потому что редко появляешься..........:wink:

----------


## Паучара

Я появляюсь часто, только видимся редко))

----------

